
Time.is - LeoPanthera
https://time.is
======
LeoPanthera
Later today there will be a leap second. Leap seconds are introduced to keep
time in sync with the rotation of the Earth, which is slowing down, although
not at a uniform rate, and so we only know when we will need a leap second
about six months in advance.

Today's leap second will be introduced at 23:59:59 UTC, which means the
following second will be 23:59:60 - giving the minute of 23:59 61 seconds in
total. This means that if you live in the UK, or any other country using UTC
as a time zone, you will need to count one extra second before shouting "Happy
New Year".

If you live east of UTC, the leap second will happen after the new year, and
you don't need to worry. If you live west of UTC, including all of the USA,
you will need to set your clock back 1 second before midnight in order to
count down accurately.

In theory, internet-connected devices like smartphones and laptops should
adjust themselves, but in practice, they may only do so after the actual
event, and so your phone may not have exactly the correct time tonight.

For accurate time keeping, the site I have posted here will accurately show
the leap second as it passes. I am not affiliated with it.

Happy New Year!

